# [kernel] je teste le 2.6.34[resolu]

## Biloute

Salut

Je voudrais essayer le dernier gentoo-sources, pour l'instant je suis au 2.6.32-r7 donc je n'ai rien fait sur le 2.6.33.

Soit, j'ai voulu essayer la nouvelle option Kernel compression mode (LZO)

Sauf que le make plante à cause de LZO

Quelqu'un aurait une astuce?

----------

## Tom_

Il faudrait que tu nous en dises un peu plus.  :Wink: 

Quelle est l'erreur que tu obtiens ?

----------

## Mickael

Des réponses peut être ici

EDIT : vu ce que ressort google, rc6 minimum pour décompresser une archive initramfs avec la compression LZO.

----------

## Biloute

C'est bon il fallait emerger lzop.

L'avantage de lzop contre gzip est de réduire le temps de boot d'une ridicule demi seconde.   :Embarassed: 

----------

